# Some pretty nice dogs



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I was searching the web for kennels located in Georgia and I ran across a kennel that breeds what I believe are Old Family Rednose pitbulls. I just wanted to share the site and the dogs with you and get your opinion on them. So heres the link Welcome to your web site check it out.!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'll be honest. I haven't actually looked at their dogs yet, because I saw everything I needed to know on the home page.

"Peterson's Sherman Tank"
"Camelot The Duke"
"Mammoth Mazerati"

3 strikes right there, IMO. There were some other decent dogs mentioned, like Jericho's Dream Weaver. But frankly, I've seen Wilder's Geronimo II in a lot of peds. He's in Priest's pedigree. And just the language that similar "bloodlines" to what they're breeding have produced those dogs, it makes it seem like they want to name-drop, but they aren't sure what all those names mean. They're naming everything from show winners to big bully-types.

Okay, after typing all that, I looked a little deeper, and I'm not impressed. No pedigrees. No accomplishments. No pictures of their adult dogs where you can tell anything about them. (They stacked their dogs in some pics, and then cut their legs off, or took the pics from above.) Pups strung up by choke chains. 

Short answer: Pass.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, The link aint working for me but I'm going to take Lindsay's word for what she said..


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

Camelot dogs are scary looking, like some rednose gremlins. jmo


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

MPRO112 said:


> Camelot dogs are scary looking, like some rednose gremlins. jmo


I agree, something is off with those Camelot dogs. I remember seeing their ad in a Hightimes magazine years ago advertising them as guard dogs. Personally, I wouldn't buy a dog from them or a dog with Camelot in their peds.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I totally agree with bahamutt99.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

When listing what they bred for guard dog is first.........

The dogs themselves are bad looking... but I would also have to pass...


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

Definitely not a kennel I would ever bother with. They don't impress me AT ALL.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow I guess I have a lot to learn. It seems like I have a poor selection in kennels. I just cant seem to find the right one! That is why I still havent found the right boy yet.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Dont rush into it, take your time.
For the record, you're looking too far away..


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> For the record, you're looking too far away..


I dont really get what you're trying to say.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> "Peterson's Sherman Tank"
> "Camelot The Duke"


Not all Peterson or Camelot dogs are 100 lbs. and 12" at the withers. People look at pedigrees to much and not the individual dogs. Tinkerbelle, Hippie, and Chili are all off of Rock Solid x Lil' Red Jazz. Rocky was mostly sonias(camelot) & Petersons. Jazzy is Camelot & Colletts and weighed in today at 56 lbs fat. Rockys conditioned weight was 69 lbs, just like his son Chili. Hippies conditioned weight is 55 lbs. Tinks conditioned weight is 51-53 lbs.

You shouldnt totally look past a dog that you really like just because of the pedigree. Pedigree dosent mean squat when it really comes down to it.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

MADBood said:


> I agree, something is off with those Camelot dogs. I remember seeing their ad in a Hightimes magazine years ago advertising them as guard dogs. Personally, I wouldn't buy a dog from them or a dog with Camelot in their peds.


There are 2 different Camelots. Camelot Pits(formerly Sonias) and Camelot Kennels(owned by Art). There are also 2 different styles of Camelot dogs.

I knew and hung out with Kenny Sonia years before I ever owned a pit bull. I've watched the original Camelot yard videos and have went and seen the dogs. When bred right they make phenominal workers! Trust me.


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Are you looking for OFRN? If you are most of those dogs cost more than they are worth IMO because of the Frat, they keep them close and more than likely you will get a cross. They also keep the market cornered, same reason I couldn't purchase a dog from tight going light barney dog, they keep it close, don't blame them, because that stuff turns into the next fad. If you are looking for a red or reddish color coat with a red nose, plenty of Patrick bred dogs have this look. I don't know who took cold steel pits dogs, she was a great woman though and passed before her time but she bred many great ones. Ask around for Boogieman from missouri, he has some of her blood and he spends a little time on here and pit boss about year and half ago. His dogs win comp after comp in conformation. One of the best in USA in ADBA IMO, don't let go to your head if you see this, I am still coming for you in the conformation ring, lol, I need to take away some of that missouri fame.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry for the third post but Lovethypitbull, if youre are anywhere near Ringgold, GA youre more than welcome to come by anytime and check out what our kennel has to offer. I cant promise a litter for another year but it would defiently be worth the wait.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am in atlanta georgia these guys advertise on the local classifieds as well ... I would say that would also be a red flag


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> I am in atlanta georgia these guys advertise on the local classifieds as well ... I would say that would also be a red flag


I am in atlanta as well and it seems like for some reason I cant find the right dog. I am not looking for a dog strictly for show, but I wouldnt mind showing him if there are any divisions for my age.

But to get back on the subject. it is kind of hard for me to find a good kennel so if you dont mind me asking where did you get your dogs from.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Not all Peterson or Camelot dogs are 100 lbs. and 12" at the withers.


Maybe not, but the individual dogs listed don't really qualify as athletic, standard-type dogs. I'm sure many dogs return to the "norm" of what's behind them, but the more you throw the massive dogs back into the gene pool, the more you will get them back.



> You shouldnt totally look past a dog that you really like just because of the pedigree. Pedigree dosent mean squat when it really comes down to it.


Pedigree wasn't the only reason I'd pass on that kennel. I stated others.


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> I am in atlanta as well and it seems like for some reason I cant find the right dog. I am not looking for a dog strictly for show, but I wouldnt mind showing him if there are any divisions for my age.
> 
> But to get back on the subject. it is kind of hard for me to find a good kennel so if you dont mind me asking where did you get your dogs from.


What about Dante?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> What about Dante?


Lol excuse me... Dante?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

bahamutt99 said:


> Maybe not, but the individual dogs listed don't really qualify as athletic, standard-type dogs. I'm sure many dogs return to the "norm" of what's behind them, but the more you throw the massive dogs back into the gene pool, the more you will get them back.


I have a friend that had a son off Tank that was an excellent puller. I have a great granddaughter to Duke thats an Ace/CH weight puller and has been ranked as low as 9th in the country by the ADBA. If I had time to show, weight pull, & vend at the shows i'm sure she could have championed in the show ring as well. Its not always about the ancestors or pedigree, its about what they produce.



> Pedigree wasn't the only reason I'd pass on that kennel. I stated others.


Thats fine, I would probably pass that kennel up also. You said you didnt even look at the dogs they had because of the "3 strikes" listed below. I just wanted to let you know that they arent always strikes just because of the pedigree.



> "I'll be honest. I haven't actually looked at their dogs yet, because I saw everything I needed to know on the home page.
> 
> "Peterson's Sherman Tank"
> "Camelot The Duke"
> "Mammoth Mazerati""


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> Lol excuse me... Dante?


haha, sorry! you have the same screen name of someone on another forum!

good job, sarallyn. :clap: lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> I have a friend that had a son off Tank that was an excellent puller. I have a great granddaughter to Duke thats an Ace/CH weight puller and has been ranked as low as 9th in the country by the ADBA. If I had time to show, weight pull, & vend at the shows i'm sure she could have championed in the show ring as well. Its not always about the ancestors or pedigree, its about what they produce.


That's not really a good example, though. A lot of the big bully dogs are excellent pullers. Look at all the Whopper and Dagger stuff. And honestly, any dog can CH in the show ring if you show them long enough and under the right judges. I look at the top overall dog. I agree that there are dogs who can produce themselves, not necessarily what is in their pedigree. But you've got to admit that by throwing the big, sloppy dogs back into the gene pool, you increase the chance that they're going to pop up in future litters. Even if you've got a dog that consistently produces top-notch dogs, if there are a half dozen duds in their pedigree, there is always a chance they're going to produce throwbacks to those earlier dogs.



> Thats fine, I would probably pass that kennel up also. You said you didnt even look at the dogs they had because of the "3 strikes" listed below. I just wanted to let you know that they arent always strikes just because of the pedigree.


That was my first impression. I hadn't looked at their dogs "yet." I did look further into the site before I sent that post. I just don't see how folks can justify a breeding program on dogs that, themselves, have done nothing. JMO.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> haha, sorry! you have the same screen name of someone on another forum!
> 
> good job, sarallyn. :clap: lol


Don't feel bad. I thought it was Dante's owner, too. :hammer:


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Don't feel bad. I thought it was Dante's owner, too. :hammer:


Lol I didnt know that it was such a common name j/k


----------



## sarallyn (Aug 17, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Don't feel bad. I thought it was Dante's owner, too. :hammer:


LOL, okay, I don't feel quite as bad now.


----------



## DieselDawg (Jul 23, 2008)

The pups stung up with chain "collars" is all I needed to see.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> There are 2 different Camelots. Camelot Pits(formerly Sonias) and Camelot Kennels(owned by Art). There are also 2 different styles of Camelot dogs.
> 
> I knew and hung out with Kenny Sonia years before I ever owned a pit bull. I've watched the original Camelot yard videos and have went and seen the dogs. When bred right they make phenominal workers! Trust me.


This is why major kennels should not be looking at profits, they should be culling hard. It only takes one dog to throw off a bloodline. Though that should not be how you judge a kennel or a line, Camelot has had several NON-impressive dogs.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Yea there is 2 different Camelot's I had a female that was off this dogs sire Kimo Sabe she was a great little dog.

Jester as he matures


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> This is why major kennels should not be looking at profits, they should be culling hard.


I hope when you say "cull" that you mean "spay or neuter and place in a great pet home". Unfortanely there are many kennels out there that use breeding for profit and not to better the breed.



> It only takes one dog to throw off a bloodline. Though that should not be how you judge a kennel or a line, Camelot has had several NON-impressive dogs.


Alot of great lines have had some "NON-impressive dogs". But luckily they worked harder to improve their line. But impressive to one may be not so impressive to another.

Heres a Camelot dog for you. This is Sonias Rock Solid of off Trip x Baby Girl. Large dog(70 lbs.) but good comformation otherwise. Excellent muscle, drive, and the best temperment you could ever want. Unfortantely we lost him last year at 8 yrs. old.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

When I say cull I mean discontinue that dogs bad traits. If it be a speuter or euthanasia it's up to who ever is in charge of that. Honestly if the dog has an all around rotten disposition then cull it. Sometime breeders, or any dog owner, has to make a rough choice. And Non-impressive is pretty much the same in any fanciers eyes. The dog doesn't have to be lined with gold to be impressive, ribbons and trophies speak volumes.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> When I say cull I mean discontinue that dogs bad traits. If it be a speuter or euthanasia it's up to who ever is in charge of that. Honestly if the dog has an all around rotten disposition then cull it. Sometime breeders, or any dog owner, has to make a rough choice.


I say if you breed it, youre responsible for it. You shouldnt take the easy way out and just kill a dog. You should make it to where it can never be bred and properly place it. Luckily we've NEVER had a dog like that.



> And Non-impressive is pretty much the same in any fanciers eyes. The dog doesn't have to be lined with gold to be impressive, ribbons and trophies speak volumes.


GREAT! Because all of our Camelot dogs have plenty of ribbons and trophies! As well as titles! :clap:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sorry but if you have a dog/pup that is exhibiting signs of HA and food aggression you ARE responsible for that and that's a darn good reason to euthanise in my eyes. Proper homing would be near impossible to find, thus the burden is on you to cull. I'm glad you haven't run into this and I hope you never do, but there are people outthere who do have to make these kinds of decisions and I look down on those who judge them over having to make a difficult choice.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> I'm sorry but if you have a dog/pup that is exhibiting signs of HA and food aggression you ARE responsible for that and that's a darn good reason to euthanise in my eyes. Proper homing would be near impossible to find, thus the burden is on you to cull. I'm glad you haven't run into this and I hope you never do, but there are people outthere who do have to make these kinds of decisions and I look down on those who judge them over having to make a difficult choice.


Thats why FROM THE MINUTE our puppies begin eating solid food, our hands and our neices & nephews hands are in the food bowl with them. If one growls at you, you push it away for a minute and dont allow it to eat. They learn real quick not to growl. Its called establishing pecking order. If you have a HA or food agressive dog its NOT THE DOGS FAULT. They were unproperly socialized and not taught who the boss is. You should not have a dominant dog in your pack. YOU are the dominant dog.

Just wondering...Have you yourself ever bred and cared for a litter of pups?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

HA may not be the dogs 'fault' per se is a genetic flaw, but I agree ANY sign of HA and the dog gets culled. (other than the extreme cricumstances like someone breaks into your house and he bites him, ect)

Strictly food agression can be managed though.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Just wondering...Have you yourself ever bred and cared for a litter of pups?


Yup...... Speaking from experience.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Yup...... Speaking from experience.


Reddoggy just a curious question.... What made you want to become a breeder.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm not a breeder.... 
Long answer short, myself and a bunch of folks that know me and my dogs were looking for certain qualities.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> Yup...... Speaking from experience.


Great just wanted to make sure you were not speaking from "internet experience" as many people do.

Just out of curiosity, whats the blood behind the Snow Pea dog in your sig?


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

BedlamBully said:


> HA may not be the dogs 'fault' per se is a genetic flaw, but I agree ANY sign of HA and the dog gets culled. (other than the extreme cricumstances like someone breaks into your house and he bites him, ect)
> 
> Strictly food agression can be managed though.


Dogs (for the most part) are protective of their territory, period. Its just a fact of nature. Not only with dogs but almost all animals. If your line produces dogs that are HA because of genetics, you shouldnt be breeding.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

I dont know anything about the dogs you all are talking about, but I do know that if I went to a kennel and saw them holding the puppies up by a choke chain to show me like in the pictures I would turn around and not walk but run from them.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> Luckily we've NEVER had a dog like that.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

lovethypitbull said:


> Well I was searching the web for kennels located in Georgia and I ran across a kennel that breeds what I believe are Old Family Rednose pitbulls. I just wanted to share the site and the dogs with you and get your opinion on them. So heres the link Welcome to your web site check it out.!


You just have to study the standard of the original APBT and you can tell the head structure is off on those dogs. To pick a proper breeder you have to have a picture in your mind of what the dogs should look like. Look up pictures of Ch Jeep, Carvers Widow, almost any Colby dog has the old school look.
Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers
Baby


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

> You have never had a cull in any litter?
> Does that mean you are saying all of your dogs are show quality?
> Or just that you never had any HA dogs?


It depends on what you consider a "cur". Of course not all of our dogs have perfect conformation. As with no other breeder ever. But yes, our dogs will produce show quality dogs. I would NEVER consider culling a dog just because its not "show quality". HA is a different story though. We've been fortunate enough with the way that we raise our pups to not have a problem with HA.

My honest opinion on showing dogs is that its boring. (My opinion) Yes I have shown dogs ALOT, but I would much rather be weight pulling. These dogs were bred to work, and I enjoy letting them work.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

A cur is a cur, Some may talk about a new definition applicated towards show dogs, I would just call it unworthy as apposed to the word cur. A cur is a dog that the handler believed to be game and may have been put to the test but then in a given match opts to quit, that's a cur. Now to answer you question, RCK, Snow Pea is heavy in Mocha, very heavy in Mocha to be honest... Not my favorite dog. My top bitch, Sweet Pea is more scattered but comes off of some of the greats. I couldn't be more happy with her!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> You just have to study the standard of the original APBT and you can tell the head structure is off on those dogs. To pick a proper breeder you have to have a picture in your mind of what the dogs should look like. Look up pictures of Ch Jeep, Carvers Widow, almost any Colby dog has the old school look.
> Colby's American Pit Bull Terriers
> Baby


THANK YOU SO MUCH for the colby dog link, i absolutely fell in love with colby's lennox, one of the best looking dogs ive ever seen. jmo. now back to the thread and sorry.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> A cur is a cur, Some may talk about a new definition applicated towards show dogs, I would just call it unworthy as apposed to the word cur. A cur is a dog that the handler believed to be game and may have been put to the test but then in a given match opts to quit, that's a cur.


I've heard alot of old timers saying that a dog is a cur just because of color of its hair. Ive also heard them say it about any dog thats not a apbt. Like I said...It all depends on what you consider a cur. People have alot of different opinions.



> Now to answer you question, RCK, Snow Pea is heavy in Mocha, very heavy in Mocha to be honest... Not my favorite dog. My top bitch, Sweet Pea is more scattered but comes off of some of the greats. I couldn't be more happy with her!


I'm not exactly sure what youre saying here but snow pea is a good looking dog. Beautiful color. The male dog in your sig reminds me of my Apache dog for some reason. Both nice dogs.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rock Creek Kennels said:


> I have a friend that had a son off Tank that was an excellent puller. I have a great granddaughter to Duke thats an Ace/CH weight puller and has been ranked as low as 9th in the country by the ADBA. If I had time to show, weight pull, & vend at the shows i'm sure she could have championed in the show ring as well. Its not always about the ancestors or pedigree, its about what they produce.


We also have a dog that is a grandson of the Duke. He is an ACE with ADBA, Star II with APA, UWPV UWPCHX with UKC, that would be Jeremiah. He is awesome, couldn't ask for a better dog, he is ranked now in the ADBA pullers. It's not fair just to look at a dog and say they aren't worth your time, you might miss out on the best dog you could ever have.

And Dagger dogs aren't bully, and they aren't all big. Our little girl, Matrix is full Dagger and 55 lbs. People on here have pulled against her too, she is also ACE with ADBA, Star with APA and a UWPV UWPCH with UKC.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

jbh38 said:


> We also have a dog that is a grandson of the Duke. He is an ACE with ADBA, Star II with APA, UWPV UWPCHX with UKC, that would be Jeremiah. He is awesome, couldn't ask for a better dog, he is ranked now in the ADBA pullers. It's not fair just to look at a dog and say they aren't worth your time, you might miss out on the best dog you could ever have.
> 
> And Dagger dogs aren't bully, and they aren't all big. Our little girl, Matrix is full Dagger and 55 lbs. People on here have pulled against her too, she is also ACE with ADBA, Star with APA and a UWPV UWPCH with UKC.


Great to hear! Jeremiah sounds very familar to me? Have you ever pulled in NC, SC, VA, LA, FL, TN, or KY?

Also forgot to mention Troy & Lisa Browns Camelot dogs...Cherokee & Arashi are both Ace of Ace, and Shamrock is Ace.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, we have pulled in NC with ADBA, quite a few times. The last time we were there was the show in the Spring, Jimmy brought Jeremiah, Matrix and Dixie down. Jeremiah took MWPP over 55 lbs in the regular class both days. Matrix took MWPP under 55 lbs in the ACE class on Sunday.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

jbh38 said:


> Yes, we have pulled in NC with ADBA, quite a few times. The last time we were there was the show in the Spring, Jimmy brought Jeremiah, Matrix and Dixie down. Jeremiah took MWPP over 55 lbs in the regular class both days. Matrix took MWPP under 55 lbs in the ACE class on Sunday.


Yep, I think I know exactly who youre talking about! All top notch dogs! :thumbsup:


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

thank you.


----------

